# Capsulotomy & Arthrodesis codes



## coders_rock! (Dec 2, 2011)

Can you please help me with the CPT code for 



 - MTP capsulotomy with extensor tendon lengthening 2,3,4,5

 - Extensor hallucis tendon Z lengthening

-  PIP arthrodesis, toes 2,3,4,5

Thanks!


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 3, 2011)

*Try this*

MTP capsulotomy with extensor tendon lengthening 2,3,4,5: 28270 X 4, 28240 (not sure about that one because having a hard time finding a code for extensor tendon lengthening).

Extensor hallucis tendon Z lengthening: 28240

PIP arthrodesis, toes 2,3,4,5: 28730

My $.02....


----------

